# Dutch Open 2008



## Erik (Aug 31, 2008)

The Dutch Open 2008 will take place on October 18/19, 2008 in Eindhoven, Netherlands. Check out the Dutch Open 2008 website for more information and registration.

Places to stay: 
We recommend you to stay at the Eindhoven Holiday Inn hotel on Saturday night. This hotel is next to Eindhoven train station and close to the venue.
This hotel has an advance purchase rate of 62 euros per double room per night, not including breakfast. Additional persons at 22 euros per night.
Check out the hotel website for information and bookings.
If you want to share a room with someone else, then please send an e-mail to Ron.

Another option is the Stay Okay youth hostel in Valkenswaard. This youth hostel is 12 km from the venue. The venue is close to the Eindhoven train station and reachable by bus from the youth hostel.
Prices around 25 euros per person per night, including breakfast.
Check out the youth hostel website.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoa! I wish I could come, there will be a 6x6 and 7x7 competition!


----------



## Erik (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be there, I'm not sure where I'll stay yet.
If you take a double room at the hotel + one person extra it would be 84 = 28 per night per person (no breakfast)

The youthhostel is also an option, it requires traveling by bus though and it costs 25 pppn (with breakfast).

To everyone who will go: what are your plans?


----------



## Hakan (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it's better if we form groups of people to stay at the hotel in Eindhoven. It's much closer and the difference between the hostel in Valkenswaard would not be that much.

If we stay with three people in the hotel in Eindhoven, it costs 83 for 3 persons (so about 27 euros per person, but this doesn't include breakfast)

That's only 2 euros more than the hostel in Valkenswaard. If we know how many people they allow per room, this would be even less. So If you want to stay at the hotel in Eindhoven, please raise your hand so that we can form groups.


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been told I should come to this competition.


----------



## Jacco (Aug 31, 2008)

No big cubes/multi blind? Aw


----------



## Rama (Aug 31, 2008)

I just compete with 3x3x3 (OH) and the 5x5x5.
That means no judging/scrambling for the other events wich means... more time to be lazy. 

I wont stay at a hotel this time, I'll just drive back and forth.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

i'm going  i'll stay wherever (though preferably where most of the competitors are staying!), if anyone wants to share, let me know. i'm not so bad to share a room with


----------



## Erik (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure Joey wouldn't mind sitting on your bed


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2008)

Erik said:


> I'm sure Joey wouldn't mind sitting on your bed


*whistles*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

erik, you are *so* hilarious :|

(i just realised that might have sounded nasty , it wasn't meant to be!)


----------



## Ron (Sep 1, 2008)

> No big cubes/multi blind? Aw


We have to make choices:
1) we want to do 6x6x6 and 7x7x7
2) we need to start later than at Dutch Masters
3) we need end earlier than at Dutch Masters

Multiple blindfolded is an ugly event to organise.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2008)

Ron said:


> > No big cubes/multi blind? Aw
> 
> 
> We have to make choices:
> ...


So all we really need to do is solve faster 

I will come (big surprise) and invite Joey and Charlie to stay at my place (about 1 hour driving) but I can understand if everyone wants to stay at an hotel/hostel.

Taylor, do you want to stay at my place as well?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks arnaud  if everyone is staying in the hotel i will stay there... i think i will get a train straight to eindhoven. but i'm open to other suggestions!


----------



## Kenny (Sep 24, 2008)

If we mean to stay at the youth hostel in Valkenswaard, should we make a reservation or is it okay to get a room when we get there?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2008)

so what's the score with people's hotel arrangements? shall i just email ron, as the website suggests, to stay with somebody else on the friday and saturday night or does someone here still need to book a room?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 8, 2008)

I still need to book a room as well and so did Erik the last time we spoke.

Anyone else?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

So you would all rather book a room than stay with me :confused:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I still need to book a room as well and so did Erik the last time we spoke.
> 
> Anyone else?



i will book a room with you guys if that's cool, for fri and sat? if you want me that is. and arnaud, i am staying with you on sunday  i haven't abandoned you at all!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 8, 2008)

No certainly not Arnaud, I would love to stay at you place. 

It's just the fact that you already offered to a number of people and I know a some of them are (poor) students who have to travel a lot further than I do, so I didn't want to intervene.

But if no one bites, I'll do


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> No certainly not Arnaud, I would love to stay at you place.
> 
> It's just the fact that you already offered to a number of people and I know a some of them are (poor) students who have to travel a lot further than I do, so I didn't want to intervene.
> 
> But if no one bites, I'll do



how thoughtful!

i'll go with the majority, whatever that may be, i just need to know kind of in advance so i can book a train to either eindhoven/arnaud's place


----------



## Erik (Oct 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I still need to book a room as well and so did Erik
> 
> Anyone else?



affirmative, though I only need a room at sat-sun...


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > I still need to book a room as well and so did Erik
> ...



Now that we got the ball rolling: let's discuss this on MSN


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 12, 2008)

I just enrolled myself for the Dutch Open.
I will only be participating on Sunday.

I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> I just enrolled myself for the Dutch Open.
> I will only be participating on Sunday.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys next week.



Damn, now I have no chance of winning


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2008)

arnaud, i am dying of boredom. i want it to be friday now please!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> arnaud, i am dying of boredom. i want it to be friday now please!



Sorry, but you should ask Frank Morris to make that happen.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 15, 2008)

The 4 of us are arriving early Friday to Valkenswaard (where the place to stay at is supposed to be...I guess)...if nothing goes wrong. (by us meaning Hungarians ) But I take it everyone's gonna be "partying" at Arnaud's , so we won't have anyone to meet that day later on.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

Kenny said:


> The 4 of us are arriving early Friday to Valkenswaard (where the place to stay at is supposed to be...I guess)...if nothing goes wrong. (by us meaning Hungarians ) But I take it everyone's gonna be "partying" at Arnaud's , so we won't have anyone to meet that day later on.



Sorry, but I "stole" about 6 or 7 people that will stay at my place on Friday and Saturdaynight. But I promise we will not just race back to my place after the competition is over so there will be plenty of fun on saturday and sunday as well.


----------



## Ton (Oct 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sorry, but I "stole" about 6 or 7 people that will stay at my place on Friday and Saturdaynight. But I promise we will not just race back to my place after the competition is over so there will be plenty of fun on saturday and sunday as well.



*** Warning **** this means , fun ,go to sleep very late ....


btw make sure Arnaud leaves on time....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2008)

Ton said:


> btw make sure Arnaud leaves on time....



if arnaud has got me to the airport on time before, i'm sure he can manage this... right?? :confused::confused:

edit: having said that, it doesn't seem that arnaud can get *himself* to the airport on time, yet he can others


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > btw make sure Arnaud leaves on time....
> ...



.....It was all Joëls fault


----------



## Erik (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll probably won't be able to stay at Arnaud's after all 
Dennis has no transportation so I guess I have to go to his and drive him and Anika. If he can get the car that is..


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 16, 2008)

So, Dennis, please keep Erik awake 
Charlie and I want him to get bad times at minxes (pyra and mega)


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> I'll probably won't be able to stay at Arnaud's after all
> Dennis has no transportation so I guess I have to go to his and drive him and Anika. If he can get the car that is..



Erik is becoming Dennis private chauffeur 
Now we need to make a whole new plan to get everyone in my house because Erik won't be there to show people where I live.

(I am trying to get on MSN, but it won't work. Any other suggestion for discussing?)


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Guys / Gals!

I just wanted to ask if anyone who is going to Dutch Open *and* German Nationals/V_Competition would be willing to buy me one or two sets of Magic strings at the Dutch Open and bring them to Essen next weekend.
Of course I will give you the money back then.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

Raffael said:


> Hey Guys / Gals!
> 
> I just wanted to ask if anyone who is going to Dutch Open *and* German Nationals/V_Competition would be willing to buy me one or two sets of Magic strings at the Dutch Open and bring them to Essen next weekend.
> Of course I will give you the money back then.



What if I will just give you 2 strings in Essen?
Or wait, how many strings are in a set? 16?

Answer the question and the answer to your previous question will became "yes I will"


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

oh great!!

16 is correct.

Thanx in advance


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2008)

*FMC scramble*

Hi Guys,

Back from Dutch Open, I had a great day. 
No WR's (yet) but many PB's and NR's 

I only joined to enter FMC. 
Not my best solve, I played save, my goal was not to DNF.
Ron (!) won FMC with a one-minute-linear-solve: 31 moves. 
Me 2nd: 33 moves.
Gilles vd P. 3th: 35 moves.

The FMC scramble was: D' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' U' F L' R' D L' B2 L2 B' F L' D' 

****** SPOILER ********
Ron 's solution (select text to unhide)
D F D' L U R2
F2 D2 L
F D' F' L2 F' 
z U R U' B U B' U R' 
y' L F R' F' L' F R F' U (31)

Appearantly Ron doesn't know about corner insertions. Because for that last 11 moves he could simply have done:
U.U R D R' U' R D' R'.R' U (corner insertion between dots)
which makes 29 moves.

Nevertheless congratz Ron.

Gus


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,just back from Dutch Open.

First things first, this was my first competition ever where there were no world records. A bit sad but we had fun. 
As suspected Erik won nearly everything. Also Ron won two events I think, with a great 31 moves solution on FMC.

See you guys next year, or somewhere else off course.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, what happened to the 6,7 Cubes. I remember seeing them on the registration list.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 19, 2008)

6x6 and 7x7 are still unofficial events so they wont show up in the official result lists.


----------



## Ron (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.speedcubing.com/results


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 19, 2008)

So when will it (or will it ever) be official?


----------



## Garmon (Oct 19, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> So when will it (or will it ever) be official?


I am predicting 2009.


----------



## Jacco (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Ron and Ton for organising this event! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2008)

i am back in hannover finally!
i had an awesome time as always  thank you to trontrontrontrontrontron for organising everything. also to arnaud and joel for being taxis all weekend... and to the woman who made the tasty cube cake!

other things:
i am still a little shaken after joel's scary story. DO YOU HAVE MY WOODEN LEG?
i love max the dog
i love step mania
i have a thing for chocolate coated peanuts now, thanks arnaud.
i am gutted i didn't come first for pyraminx, but i like ron so it's okay 
i am looking forward to next weekend a lot
i like void cubes
i like solving them with a finger inside
i LOVE laetitia's e-cube thingy
daniel hop is so cute
i have never had so many cheese rolls in my life
i can see why people go on about the soup at dcd, it was nice.
i suck at bowling and driving
arnaud sucks at keeping his cars out of fenced areas
lars has super human strength
i can't speak dutch, but i will repeat slaap lekker and waar gebeurd as many times as possible.

the list goes on.

edit: i did forget to mention something really cool that did happen. JOEY CAME! surprise visit! thank you joey, and well done to everyone keeping the surprise secret, except for joel who decided to make it as obvious as possible.... *sigh*. i did however have my suspicions about whether or not he was going to turn up, but i guess i wasn't suspicious enough to go into detective work. i'll stick to the day job.


----------



## Erik (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo Im still at Dennis'. I'll go to Essen tomorrow anyway so its useless to go back.
I had a bit of a crappy competition, good practise times and then horrible times in competition (i.e. 1:12 5x5 in practise and then only bull****).
2 Highlights though for me: a 18.00 sq-1! And my first sub-2 on BLD in competition!!!! 1:38


----------



## Ton (Oct 20, 2008)

Garmon said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > So when will it (or will it ever) be official?
> ...



What about the void cube, I would love to do an unofficial event void cube. For this we need to design a new set. I would love to see a new set PLL's, - since there is a parity- But if you have a new PLL list the parity cases are just an other PLL, also with the F2L new moves are possible, this is fun!! 

I would love to see the 6x6 and 7x7, but my cube pops like crazy if I try to go faster. I guess some 6x6 are very good , since with some 6x6 you can turn grazy fast, this is impossible with my 6x6... I hope V-cube will come with an improved version.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 20, 2008)

I think 6^3 and 7^3 are obviously popular enough to be WCA events. On 6^3 I was aiming at a pop-free competition and missed it only by a single piece pop on my second solve 
About void cube, I won't need new algs for my corners first


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 20, 2008)

Erik said:


> 1:12 5x5 in practise



Seriosly Erik, that is the most insane time ever, or at least close to it. Great work.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2008)

Taylor said:


> I got back last night and I had a great time.
> 
> I sucked at clock, (I should have finished my other solves so I could have had the worst average in the world=) )
> 
> ...



haha yeah taylor you were awesome at bowling!! i think you were just hiding your secret skills. it was nice to meet a non european at a comp!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree Charlie. Taylor obviously didn't want us to know he was an amazing bowler, so he waited till the end and surprised everyone with all those strikes.

But Lars hiding his gate-opening-skills was even weirder


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 30, 2008)

But Lars is a spy, isn't he?
When we asked him if he was, he answered that he wasn't, and that's just the answer that a spy would have done !!!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> But Lars is a spy, isn't he?
> When we asked him if he was, he answered that he wasn't, and that's just the answer that a spy would have done !!!



Now he has to kill all of us. If you ask me really nicely I will use my mod-powers to remove that post so you can live a while longer.


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, but Lars already knowed that we know that he is a spy before this post, so he already had to kill us before.
The difference is only for the others forumers who read this post and didn't know that Lars is a spy, so THEY have to ask you to use your mod-powers


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's a lot simpler than you think.

I opened the gate using the most powerful force known to man. I just looked at it and thought: "I don't see any reason why this gate shouldn't open". And so I did.


> *The Man Who Thinks He Can *
> _
> If you think you are beaten, you are.
> If you think you dare not, you don't.
> ...


Never forget this!


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 30, 2008)

OK.
I just took my megaminx, scrambled it and thought "I don't see any reason why this megaminx shouldn't be solved sub-one"
And I did 1:15.91

That doesn't work


----------



## TMOY (Oct 30, 2008)

I see a very good reason why your megaminx shouldn't be solved sub-one: because it pops way too much


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 30, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> OK.
> I just took my megaminx, scrambled it and thought "I don't see any reason why this megaminx shouldn't be solved sub-one"
> And I did 1:15.91
> 
> That doesn't work



Wrong! It means it didn't work *yet*.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> It's a lot simpler than you think.
> 
> I opened the gate using the most powerful force known to man. I just looked at it and thought: "I don't see any reason why this gate shouldn't open". And so I did.
> 
> ...



Lies! You are a spy and if I don't post anymore today it will prove you had to kill me :confused:

And I now also know your real name, Walter


----------

